# Yea, I went there



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

My girlfriend bought my 3 yr old some disney princess dresses with matching shoes. She tried em on but she was just missing a lil somethin. I figured out the perfect accessory though


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

awesome pic man!! im sure she will be hooked when she gets her first monster. another year or two and im going to have a little fisher lady as well.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No, no,no.... come on man. Anyone knows that you gotta drop down to a 209 size reel with open toe shoes!

Cool pic man, hopefully a nice cat will be on the other end soon!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute kid, love the pic. 

My 3 year old girl has that trunk full of princess outfits to, she has a ball with those.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> No, no,no.... come on man. Anyone knows that you gotta drop down to a 209 size reel with open toe shoes!...


LMAO ! ! ! ! ! ! 

Great picture of the little angel ! ! ! ! Thanks for sharing it...


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

H2O Mellon said:


> No, no,no.... come on man. Anyone knows that you gotta drop down to a 209 size reel with open toe shoes!
> 
> Cool pic man, hopefully a nice cat will be on the other end soon!


I was thinking the same thing. Im so ashamed of myself  Im hittin one of my high water spots next sat so hopefully the flathead gods will bless me with a spring hog


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

OMG

Chad and Richard have that same outfit--but theres are pink.


----------

